# Goats Milk, Honey and oatmeal



## crazyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of trying to make a CP soap with the following ingredients.

Olive Oil
Coconut Oil
Palm Oil
Goats Milk
Honey
Oatmeal bit's n pieces

Can someone give me a suggestion as to % breakdown?

What if any benifits are there in using Honey?

I wan't a soap for dry Ezcema skin.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi! - do a search on this forum for goats milk soap recipes and you'll find quite a few. Then run it through Soapcalc.com to adjust it. It's a trial and error process when it comes to individual skin types. I have eczema and Coconut oil can set it off. Not always - but often.


----------

